# Just ordered an 05' Allez Comp Double....



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

...and I can't wait for it to arrive! My dealer it's in stock and ready to ship, should probably arrive by Dec. 20th--just in time for Christmas!!!

I need to make some component switches, however, in order to maximize performance. I would like a lighter wheelset than the Mavic Equipee's (1875g) and a different stem than the Specialized adjustable angle one that it comes with. Any suggestions? I was thinking the Ritchey WCS stem and the Velomax Circuit II wheelset for my 170 lbs.....

I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as she comes in! It will be a joy to ride with the new Alias saddle and the carbon seatstays.....ahhh, comfort and performance in one bike! Amazing.....


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

I own Spec Allez Comp 04.
I changed saddle with Selle Italia SLR XP, I'm going to change the stem with the carbon s-works and the fork with the s-works one.
I'm going to change Shimano R545 wheels with Campagnolo Eurus


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

stumpy232 said:


> ...and I can't wait for it to arrive! My dealer it's in stock and ready to ship, should probably arrive by Dec. 20th--just in time for Christmas!!!
> 
> I need to make some component switches, however, in order to maximize performance. I would like a lighter wheelset than the Mavic Equipee's (1875g) and a different stem than the Specialized adjustable angle one that it comes with. Any suggestions? I was thinking the Ritchey WCS stem and the Velomax Circuit II wheelset for my 170 lbs.....
> 
> I'll be sure to post pictures as soon as she comes in! It will be a joy to ride with the new Alias saddle and the carbon seatstays.....ahhh, comfort and performance in one bike! Amazing.....


Hey Stumpy..

Drop us a line with a review of it when it comes in. Im looking at that bike. Its pretty sweet and seems like a great deal.


----------



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

*ohhhhhh*



YGB321 said:


> Hey Stumpy..
> 
> Drop us a line with a review of it when it comes in. Im looking at that bike. Its pretty sweet and seems like a great deal.


Unfortunately, Specialized has the bike on hold until Feb. due to supply problems from guess who......SHIMANO! In the meantime I am ordering all of the parts I plan to replace on the bike, so I can ride it as soon as it arrives. Although the Mavic Equippe wheelset looks nice, its too heavy. I'm replacing it with either a DT swiss aerotech wheelset or a traditional Dura ace/mavic open pro build. Any suggestions here?

Can't wait for it to arrive, will post as soon as it comes in.....


----------



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

*It's HERE!!!*

To my genuine surprise I found my 2005 Allez Comp Double sitting in the box of my bike shops attic today! It is an absolutely beautiful titanium color with black carbon seatstays and dura-ace like FSA Grossamer cranks. It's stiff, but not too unbelievably light with the stock components--18.5 lbs stock--but I already have a few parts "lying around" that I put on already: A Dura-Ace 7800/Mavic open pro wheelset, Vittora Open Corsa 290tpi tires, and a Ritchey OS road stem in 120mm. I am contemplating switching the cranks for the 2004 Dura Ace or my old dura-ace cranks for weight savings. But either way, this should bring the overall weight down to about 17.0 lbs, not too bad!

Oh, and by the way, the Specialized Alias saddle is THE BOMB! I have never seen a saddle that is as flexible and durable as this. If you haven't tried it yet--its not light, 280g about for the 145mm size--it is more than worth it for the comfort. 

The first thing that caught my eye was the sizing. The 2005 compact frames are BIGGER than the previous year models due to geometry changes--I should ride a 58cm at 6', but I took a 56cm for sure on the Allez 2005. Make sure you check your size before you buy. The frame is STIFF, but not as stiff as the new carbon Tarmac--but you pay a heafty price for it (and no significant weight savings). Enjoy!


----------



## rustyspoke (Dec 30, 2004)

*Amazing - this bike is called an Allez expert in Europe-what gives?*

I was suprised to see the same bike I ordered in your pictures... The allez comp in Europe is a step down component-wise with the same frame - but the frame is either red/white or black/white and only comes with the old ultegra9speed components - and the front fork is a step down in terms of carbon quality.  

The allez expert with the titanium finish is a step up in price/components in Europe coming with the new ultegra 10speed/component group, ksyrium equipe wheelset(which I 'm changing to ksyrium elite), and headset/fork/stem/crank and few other components are a slight step up as well. 

Nice pics! Was your weight with or without pedals? Are the front fork zerts/vibration system stiff for descending? They were not visable on the catalogue pictures at all - they really show up on your pictures!

I have been told by my LBS that I will not be able to get mine until mid-febuary 2005 - what gives? The European distributor is out of the Netherlands and doesn't yet have any to send to the LBS's... really disappointing.....

I was wondering - there seems to be some people complaining about the zerts insert in the seat post being loose - is this to be expected, and is yours? What is the specialized response to this?

Also - you mention that the geometry is so different - I had been told that if I took a 54 classic - that I would still take a 54 on my allez expert (your comp).  This worries me that I might have ordered the wrong sizing... I noticed your seatpost is way high - so I'm assuming this is the new balance to sizing with sloping geometry and countering smaller "geometry" with higher seat positioning....hope I'm not wrong or this could have been the most expensive mistake in my life.....I guess it depends on if you are a LBS with a certain size in the shop to sell, versus ordering one from the distributor...no?


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*has anyone noticed?*

okay when the specialized rep was by the shop for the preseason order he showed us a lot of bikes. i was impressed with both the allez comp triple and double, and we ordered a few. well last week we got our first comp double in and i was surprised about two things. one it wasn't a "wishbone" carbon seat stays. it stays separate (except for brake bridge) till meeting the seat tube. in my opinion the a lot of the "wishbone" carbon aluminum bikes don't ride noticeable better than full aluminum bikes for this reason. i was very surprised to that. here's the biggy though and i haven’t figure out how i missed this one, it's a columbus aerotec E-5 and not a columbus SLX E-5. aerotec is the the same tube set used on the E-5 S-works bike, from the outside it looks like a S-works with carbon stays except for having the extra 10mm on the head tube length, so in a sense is this like a carbon aluminum S-works frame without the S-works name? i'm checking with specialized this week to find out any difference. will let you know what they say.


----------



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Allez comp help!*

Alright, I think I need to set some things straight for you. 

First of all, the bike is plenty stiff given it's integrated bb from FSA, its oversize 31.8mm diameter bars and stem, and E5 aluminum/carbon frame. The zertz inserts do not affect the stiffness of the frame at all given their location on the seat stays, as opposed to the chain stays where they would cause some flex.

I was told by Specialized that my Allez comp would not come in until late Feb. as well because of supply problem at Shimano (10 speed Ultegra again...), but I guess Shimano came out "ahead" of schedule and got the Ultegra parts out mid January.

My zertz insetrts are firmly secured in the frame "holes". If you look at the pictures closely, you can see the adhesive material they used through the clear viso-elastic zertz material. I personally like the idea of more vibration dampening at a minimal weight penalty. On the fork, Specialized uses a "rubber band" wrapped around the fork near the droppouts....not sure how much this can help, but it looks cool!

As far as frame sizing is concerned, I have a 34in inseam (yet I'm only 6ft tall), that's why my seatpost is higher than normal. Given that, Specialized stocks a 350mm post on all of their Allez bikes to compensate for the compact geometry. I wouldn't worry about it. Just enjoy (come spring!)


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*checked with specialized*

and the allez comp double and triple are the same tube set as the E-5 s-works.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*mondos=good*

why didn't you use the Specialized tires that came with the bike on your new wheelset? i was skeptical of the 23c Mondo Pro tires that came on my '04 Allez Pro at first, but now i love them. i've only got about 300 miles on them so far, but they are great. no flats (now that i've said that, i'm gonna get flats), they handled surprisingly well on a 35-55mph switchback descent the other day, and the rolling resistance is very, very low. i actually like them more than i liked my 23c Conti GP3000s. 

you really should try the Specialized tires, if you still have them.


----------



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

*I like the mondo's too!*

Of course I kept the Mondo pro tires! They are not only lightweight, but they have a very lond life. I plan to use the Specialized Mondo pro's for training and the Vittiora Dymante Pro's (220tpi) for racing.


----------



## Blieb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm hoping this whole geometry comment is a myth. They wouldn't change it from compact to not.

While I didn't put any $$ down, my LBS, who I'm very loyal to supposedly ordered this bike a few months ago for me (they know I'm a sucker for a sweet ride). I'm DYING to get this bike. I'm not sure how he got it so early, but I'm hearing mid-Feb as well.

She looks freaking SWEET though ... I can't wait ...


----------

